# Unterschied zwischen Source-Folder und Package



## 115% (6. April 2008)

Ich habe da eine Frage an euch!
Bei Eclipse gibt es ja ein Project Folder, Source Folder, Package, Folder, File, Untititled Text File, JUnit Test Case ... usw !

Ich habe keinen blassen schimmer! Wann verwende ich einen Source Folder und wo ist da der Unterschied zu einem Package 

Ich habe gegoogelt, aber ich erhoffe mir bei euch mehr Erfolg, Links würden vollkommen reichen Eventuell gibt es auch schon einen Beitrag oder ihr erzählt mir kurz wann ihr diese Elemente anwendet\einätzt.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## zerix (6. April 2008)

Ich war mal so frei und hab den Beitrag in ein eigenen Thread verschoben, da er nichts mit dem anderen Thema zu tun hatte. 

Ein Package ich dazu da, die Klassen-Hierarchie zu strukturieren. Der Source-Folder ist dazu da, die Sourcen von den Class-Files zu trennen.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## 115% (6. April 2008)

> Ich war mal so frei und hab den Beitrag in ein eigenen Thread verschoben, da er nichts mit dem anderen Thema zu tun hatte.


 Sorry ich habe den Beitrag von Stigma gelesen und deswegen versehentlich (es ist schon sehr spät) in seinen Beitrag geschrieben. War wirklich nicht mit Absicht. 



> Ein Package ich dazu da, die Klassen-Hierarchie zu strukturieren. Der Source-Folder ist dazu da, die Sourcen von den Class-Files zu trennen.


Ahha, ich habe in den "bin" Ordner von Eclipse reingeschaut und festgestellt, dass wenn ich in zwei unterschiedlichen Source-Folder die Klasse Start angelege, Eclipse dies als Fehler anzeigt, da die Klasse ein zweites Mahl existiert. Im "bin" Ordner existiert die Klasse nur einmahl! Danke Sascha, was dazugelernt. ;-)


----------

